# Ryan or Newton?



## lampern (Nov 3, 2016)

Putting aside any loyalties to any teams, would you pick Matt Ryan or Cam Newton for a starting qb?


----------



## JonathanG2013 (Nov 4, 2016)

This year Ryan. He is having an MVP season. He is hitting his receivers since this year he has an O Line.


----------



## Scott G (Nov 4, 2016)

Ryan, even in his down years. He is a team player and plays with integrity instead of a showboat and acting like a crybaby any time things don't go his way. Every team will lose games, I'll take the QB who can lose with dignity.


----------



## Knotmuch (Nov 4, 2016)

scott g said:


> ryan, even in his down years. He is a team player and plays with integrity instead of a showboat and acting like a crybaby any time things don't go his way. Every team will lose games, i'll take the qb who can lose with dignity.



+1 !!


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2016)

Newton is a showboating cry baby. If you are running quarterback you better be ready to take the hits. If you are a pocket passer you are going to get the targeting calls more. He wants to come out and call it racism so bad it's not even funny. Playing the race card is always a last grasp at making your case. Sadly it works a lot of times.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Nov 4, 2016)

riprap said:


> Newton is a showboating cry baby. If you are running quarterback you better be ready to take the hits. If you are a pocket passer you are going to get the targeting calls more. He wants to come out and call it racism so bad it's not even funny. Playing the race card is always a last grasp at making your case. Sadly it works a lot of times.



As bad as I hate Newton, he does have a point.  I don't think it's intentional by the refs, but defenders do get away with alot of hits on Newton than would be called if it were most qb's.  It's just that Newton is so big that the hits don't look nearly as violent.  Shaq had the same problem in the NBA.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 4, 2016)

Ryan bec newton is a cancer to a team. Too self centered and there's no place for that in a team sport.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 4, 2016)

Matty Ice is a Quarterback. Newton a freak of an athlete who is not a great qb and who is no Leader, just a pouty baby when he looses and acts like a punk.


----------



## KyDawg (Nov 4, 2016)

Newton if somebody would get his head right first. Don't think that is gonna happen though.


----------



## riprap (Nov 4, 2016)

Gold Ranger said:


> As bad as I hate Newton, he does have a point.  I don't think it's intentional by the refs, but defenders do get away with alot of hits on Newton than would be called if it were most qb's.  It's just that Newton is so big that the hits don't look nearly as violent.  Shaq had the same problem in the NBA.



But he is a powerful dude that runs a lot. You've got to go after him like he's going to run. Worry about how you hit him and he's gone.

As far as shaq, you've got to be kidding. He would start backing guys in from 20 ft away and get an easy layup or slam. If you stood your ground and fell over you got called for a flop.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 4, 2016)

Matt Ryan


----------



## weagle (Nov 4, 2016)

Cam will win a super bowl or 2,  Matty check down never will.


----------



## antharper (Nov 5, 2016)

I'd pick Matt Ryan , a couple more yrs like this 1 and Cam will be forgotten, besides in Auburn!


----------



## elfiii (Nov 5, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ryan bec newton is a cancer to a team. Too self centered and there's no place for that in a team sport.





westcobbdog said:


> Matty Ice is a Quarterback. Newton a freak of an athlete who is not a great qb and who is no Leader, just a pouty baby when he looses and acts like a punk.



Yep. Ryan is a real QB.


----------



## stringmusic (Nov 5, 2016)

weagle said:


> Cam will win a super bowl or 2,  Matty check down never will.





Ryan has the most passes over 40 yards in the league this year.


----------



## tcward (Nov 5, 2016)

weagle said:


> Cam will win a super bowl or 2,  Matty check down never will.



Scam Newton is a disgrace to the game in my opinion.


----------



## weagle (Nov 5, 2016)

stringmusic said:


> Ryan has the most passes over 40 yards in the league this year.



And he's awesome until it's crunch time in a game that means something, then it's 3 yd check down time.


----------



## fish hawk (Nov 6, 2016)

weagle said:


> And he's awesome until it's crunch time in a game that means something, then it's 3 yd check down time.



Lol..........


----------



## weagle (Nov 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Lol..........



Awesome regular season performance.  It's the playoffs or crucial late season game that brings out Matty Checkdown.  Maybe he'll be the Phil Mickelson of Football at some point and get the big game monkey off his back.


----------



## westcobbdog (Nov 8, 2016)

weagle said:


> Awesome regular season performance.  It's the playoffs or crucial late season game that brings out Matty Checkdown.  Maybe he'll be the Phil Mickelson of Football at some point and get the big game monkey off his back.



Agree somewhat with the check down..wish Eason would do it. 

I do see Ryan loosing that moniker now as pointed out above...most completions over 40 yds in the NFL this year...that certainly ain't checkin' it and is a result of his maturation and a good OL, finally.   
Cam is an athlete playing qb. Ryan is a thinking man's qb.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Nov 8, 2016)

All I want to see out of Newton is his helmet rolling around on the field with his head still in it.


----------



## weagle (Feb 6, 2017)

I was pulling so hard for Ryan yesterday and when he made that pass to Julio in the 4th I was ready to sing his praises and take back everything I ever said about him, and then...... crap.  

I'm still backing off my criticism.  Ryan was everything we needed yesterday, he just isn't Tom Brady and neither is any other QB.  

Great job by Ryan and Falcons this year making it to the Superbowl.  They were 1 play away at lest 6 times in the 4th and the Patriots managed to pull their magic each time.  Go Falcons and Go Ryan.

BTW, Cam had the best Superbowl  TV commercial.


----------



## fairhopebama (Feb 6, 2017)

weagle said:


> BTW, Cam had the best Superbowl  TV commercial.





I heard he complained to the producers of the commercial and even called the CEO at Buick to complain that he was getting hit too much by the kids.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Feb 6, 2017)

Matty Ice all day long.


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 7, 2017)

Both can't win the big one, so it would depend on who I wanted for the future, Cam could mature and settle down, Matt, well he's been at it long enough.  Matt didn't make the best decisions in the superbowl. Everyone says it the OC fault, well there's a thing called an audible.  I bet you Brady calls his own plays sometimes.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Feb 7, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> Both can't win the big one, so it would depend on who I wanted for the future, Cam could mature and settle down, Matt, well he's been at it long enough.  Matt didn't make the best decisions in the superbowl. Everyone says it the OC fault, well there's a thing called an audible.  I bet you Brady calls his own plays sometimes.



You do realize if the Coons defense holds (the non penalty type), Ryan is in Phil Simms company, right?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 15, 2017)

Yes and you do realize that IF is a very big word too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 15, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> Yes and you do realize that IF is a very big word too.





IF you are a bandwagon fan or not?


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 21, 2017)

Browning Slayer said:


> IF you are a bandwagon fan or not?



Oh, well in that case NOPE.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Feb 22, 2017)

emusmacker said:


> Oh, well in that case NOPE.





I guess your definition of "Bandwagon fan" is not the same as everyone else's.. Or "Websters".... 

So, please explain to us all how a south GA boy became a Yankee fan and an Oakland Raider?? Especially when you've never been to either of those places and never seen either team in person? Opposite ends of the country and you just happen to be a fan of both.. I bet you get some weird looks walking around town with a "Yankee's" hat on.. Or do you even own one?

Come on... We need some entertainment.. Oh wait.. I bet you played little league when you were 6 and your team was the "Yankee's" and it stuck with you ever since.. When I was going to school there were a bunch of Raider fans.. 49er's too..


----------

